# First Cycle IGF1 Advice



## lseactuary90 (Apr 25, 2019)

I am 29yo, 87-88kg, 6 foot. 

Training: 4x a week, 1.5 hours, with friend to lift in good form and heavy compound movements mostly.

Cycle: IGF1 + test prop + tren ace all from sciroxxonline.com. 

Diet: ~3k calories, 200g protein, 200g carb, 100g fat. 
I can't digest meat/fish/chicken so I will have mainly 
protein: eggs, whey, yogurt, dairy e.g. milk, mozzarella ball, kidney beans
carb: wholewheat pasta, wholegrain bread
fat: organic butter, peanuts, chia seeds, low fat cheese

Goal: Looking to be 'thick built but lean' type, so I look like I gym, but not huge or 'slender' (because my height, 'slender' is how I tend to look). 

Looks good?


----------

